# 100k PL totals



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi

I have never trained towards powerlifting before but really want to try my hand and see what I can get my lifts up to. I have always deadlifted,squatted and benched but never pushed the limits of what i can lift.

What would be a competitive total to be lifting at under 100k category at 30 years old. Just as guidance for regional competitions.

any help is welcome and cheers in advance big guys:beer1:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Depends on the Federation, if you were lifting equipped or raw.

Have a look on http://www.powerliftinguk.co.uk/

All the UK's top PL'ers post there inc Andy Bolton, there are links to the various feds too, with results from the last comps to give you an idea.

For an example of non tested equipped lifting, Craig Coombes is the UK's top 100kg lifter, and is squatting 400kg+, Benching 300kg, and DL 320kg, but he is a freak.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

rayvonn said:


> Hi
> 
> I have never trained towards powerlifting before but really want to try my hand and see what I can get my lifts up to. I have always deadlifted,squatted and benched but never pushed the limits of what i can lift.
> 
> ...


Short answer - you wouldn't disgrace yourself with 220kgs squat / 140 kgs bench / 250kgs deadlift.

Long answer - There are the competition totals published on the net these days, so you'd be able to make direct comparisons. The main British Feds are BWLA, BPC and BPO and finally BDFPA

There are two other factors: equipment (lifting shirts and suits) and steroids (tested or untested Federations). Using or not using these makes a huge diffrence to your total lifts.

Try to get along to a meet and see what its all about, get chatting to people there about training and techniques etc. From there pick a future contest and prepare for it. Once you've lifted, you will never look back. 30 is a great time to be starting, you've yet to reach your peak.


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Many thanks porky and nytol I will do as advised and get my training geared towards powerlifting looking forward to first off finding my current best lifts and then beating them as often as possible.

I will try to learn as much as possible by searching previous threads but im sure as i learn I will be boring you lot with some questions.

cheers

ash


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

In pling its easy to be put off by other guys because the worlds best will compete in the same class a lot of the time, what you have to realise is its a sport of self improvement.

Dont worry about other people and try and up your lifts every comp.


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

cheers con,

I am learning this more as i read more powerlifting posts, I am definately going to give PL a go.

I was wondering if you are lifting unequipped are you allowed any knee strapping as I cant lift heavy sets without it also is belt allowed.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

rayvonn said:


> cheers con,
> 
> I am learning this more as i read more powerlifting posts, I am definately going to give PL a go.
> 
> I was wondering if you are lifting unequipped are you allowed any knee strapping as I cant lift heavy sets without it also is belt allowed.


Yes, UE you can use knee wraps, belt and wrist wraps.

But no fed is purely UE, so you can mix and match as you choose, it only really matters if you want to go for a UE record, the results etc do not normally state if the lifter was equipped or raw.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I veered from bodybuilding routines to powerlifting and still made progress physique wise, its a lot more challenging and IMO the way to go.

PLUK is the best board by far if your interested as Nytol and Porky said, run by one of the best lifters in the country and many members who are probably considered the best.

Some of the lifts that the 82.5kg, 90kg and 100kg classes lift are astounding.

I think that for bench a double bodyweight is what you should work upto, and you'll get more with deads and the squat. I think that would be considered a very respectable weight to lift.


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi all,

Started powerlifting in janurary and im going to have my first comp in april problably will get something like 170 squat 120 bench 210 deadlift so around 500k total.

Its a BWLA british qualifier but for the 100k class the total is 570k for the finals which I am hoping to qualify for next year.

My lifts are modest but im really only starting to get my technique sorted but am lucky to have a experienced powerlifter to train me 3 times a week I train deadlift monday, bench wednesday and squat friday.

I feel by this time next year I want to be Squatting 220k, benching 135k and deadlifting 250k, this will take alot of work but im sure I can achieve this and then go on to compete in the british finals.

Thanks to all who encouraged me and I will keep you posted with my progress.

cheers

rayvonn


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Depends on the Federation, if you were lifting equipped or raw.
> 
> Have a look on http://www.powerliftinguk.co.uk/
> 
> ...


and me:lift:


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Porky Pie said:


> Short answer - you wouldn't disgrace yourself with 220kgs squat / 140 kgs bench / 250kgs deadlift.
> 
> Long answer - There are the competition totals published on the net these days, so you'd be able to make direct comparisons. The main British Feds are BWLA, BPC and BPO and finally BDFPA
> 
> ...


good post Dai


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

rayvonn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Started powerlifting in janurary and im going to have my first comp in april problably will get something like 170 squat 120 bench 210 deadlift so around 500k total.
> 
> ...


bud can I ask you about your training? how long, how many reps, what exercises?


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Just trained squats and trainer got me to do singles to see where i am.

Never squatted a single before lol and most ive trained up to is 140k 3x3.

Did single at 145k then 165k then put 185k and squatted that to depth using commands was pleased as never thought id be getting this kind of weight yet.

Training is simple at mo just doing the three lifts working up to 3x3 at about 80%. Although been doing assistance excercises but knocked them on the head now leading up to comp.

cheers

ash


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi all,

Lifted in first PL comp today and won my weight category 100k seniors.

Totalled 500k with 185k squat, 115k bench and 200k deadlift, all lifts were quite comfortable but wanted 9 good lifts which i got with no red lights at all.

The day was an amazing experience and the adrenalin on the platform is incredible, with a great camaraderie amongst all lifters.

Around 20 lifters competed, with lots of spectators and support was great for all lifters.

Overall was a great day and for anyone considering powerlifting id say get to your nearest comp and give it a go you wont regret it.

cheers:beer1:

ash


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Congratulations on your first comp and win! :lift:


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

cheers mate


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

rayvonn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Lifted in first PL comp today and won my weight category 100k seniors.
> 
> ...


Hey well done ash, congratulations. That's very interesting - say for a 100kg lifter, what would is the maximum you've seen or know of for the 3 lifts? Do they drug test in the PL comps?


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

am1ev1l said:


> Hey well done ash, congratulations. That's very interesting - say for a 100kg lifter, what would is the maximum you've seen or know of for the 3 lifts? Do they drug test in the PL comps?


There are two main Feds that drug test - BWLA and BDFPA. Its accepted that if you are not drug free, you shouldn't be lifting in these Feds. You'll be caught and banned pretty quickly if you do.

The two "non tested" Feds are BPC and the smaller BPO. Neither of these Feds test, so you can compete geared up to the eye balls if you want. Saying that, there are a few lifters who are clean who choose to compete in these Feds because of politics and the like.


----------



## on_the_up! (Jul 13, 2006)

rayvonn said:


> Training is simple at mo just doing the three lifts working up to 3x3 at about 80%. Although been doing assistance excercises but knocked them on the head now leading up to comp.


Hi Ash,

Just stumbled upon this thread...

Good read, and some impressive lifts there dude!! Nice one 

Quick question re: training..

Do you just do each of the 3 lifts 1x a week, building up to 3 sets of 3 ? Is that the best way to improve at the 'big 3' lifts?

I am interested in getting into powerlifting, with a vue to competing at some point in the not to distant future..! So am looking at increasing my lifts as quickly and efficiently as possible.

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but it seemed to cover what I am looking for.

Cheers


----------

